# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  مالكم لابدين.....النتيجة كم؟؟

## أبو النجوم

*كم نتيجة مباراتنا مع الكنغولي؟
*

----------


## الاحمر الولهان

*ظ،/ظ  التش
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*أللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى التش التش التشمنتصرين ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  

نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدف الساحر الاسمر التش 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*النتيجة التعادل بهدف لكل فريق أحرز للزعيم احمد حامد التتش الدقيقة ٧٦ وعادل الفريق الكنغولى فى الدقيقة ٩٥مبروكين نتيجة ايجابية ممكن التعويض فى الإياب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*َانتهاء المباراة بالتعادل هدف لكل فريق 
كنا متقدمين والخصم سجل التعادل في آخر دقيقة 
نتيجة ممتازة تعوض في الاياب ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*في ظل الظروف الحالية سوء إعداد وغياب نجوم ومدرب ولاعبين جدد النتيجة جيدة وموفقين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الف مبرووووووك 
نتجه جيده في ارض الخصم 
ويكون التاهل في الرد كاسيل 
باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*مبرووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفرض التعادل على أوتوهو الكنغولي
المكتب الإعلامي
فرض المريخ التعادل الإيجابي بهدف لكل فريق على مضيفه أوتوهو الكنغولي في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقان عصر اليوم الأحد على ملعب مارين نغوابي بمدينة أواندو الكنغولية، أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متعادل بعد أداء متميز أضاع خلاله رماة المريخ أكثر من هدف كما تقاضى حكم اللقاء الكاميروني عن إحتساب ركلتي جزاء للفريق خلال الشوط الأول، وفي شوط اللعب الثاني تقدم المريخ في الدقيقة "70" عن طريق نجمه احمد التش و أستمر تقدم المريخ حتى إنتهاء الوقت الرسمي للقاء، وفي الوقت الإضافي الذي إستمر لأكثر من "8" دقائق تمكن نادي أوتوهو من إدراك هدف التعادل بعد مخالفة تقاضى الحكم عن إحتسابها لصالح المريخ في وسط الملعب كما شهد الشوط الثاني تقاضي الحكم عن إحتساب ركلة جزاء لينتهي اللقاء بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدف لكل فريق.
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مبروووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## amirsaad

*الحمدلله من قبل ومن بعد. والله الواحد كان قاعد على اعصابه بسبب سوء الاعداد
                        	*

----------


## Mars1

*حصلت كورة سودانية على معلومات من احد اعضاء البعثة شكى فيها من سوء التعامل وسوء التحكيم والعنف الزائد مما ادى الى اصابة امير كمال وخرج اضطرارياً اضافه الى اعلان الحكم الرابع عن 4 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع الا ان الحكم مدد المبارة لاكثر من 10 دقائق اضافيه  وادرك الفريق الكنغولى التعادل فى الدقيقه 96 من كره بها مخالفه واضحة اضافه الى ان كل الانذارات نالها لاعبى المريخ فقط اضافه الى عدم احتساب 3 ركلات جزاء كما تم اعتقال مصور قناة المريخ وتم حجز بكرى المدينة الذى كان يحاول تصوير المباراة من هاتفه الشخصى.
*

----------


## شناتي

*مدرب شاطر ولعيبة قلبهم حار والقادم احلى
تعادل بطعم الفوز ونهديه للجميل جمال الوالي
                        	*

----------

